# Baby Theo



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Gorgeous Baby.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Beautiful baby!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I can see why he stole your heart, he's adorable. I really want to see him grow up, keep posting.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

What a sweetie!! I love his name!! More pictures!!


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Hes a really beautiful baby!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Yay, a thread where we can keep up on his cuteness!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Yummy!!!!!!!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

He is just so cute.....how far away from you is he? Must be so frustrating not being able to snuggle his cuteness.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow! Stunning!


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Golden Horse said:


> He is just so cute.....how far away from you is he? Must be so frustrating not being able to snuggle his cuteness.


He is about 29 hours from me and I probably won't see him until he moves up here next year in feb - march


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Rainaisabelle said:


> He is about 29 hours from me and I probably won't see him until he moves up here next year in feb - march



:-( That's forever.....hope they send you lots of pics, which you can then share...


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Golden Horse said:


> :-( That's forever.....hope they send you lots of pics, which you can then share...


They send me heaps of pics but I am waiting for a video from them, hoping I might be able to go down once more before he comes up but university has me poor


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh my, I can see why he captured your heart. I love his name too!


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

waresbear said:


> Oh my, I can see why he captured your heart. I love his name too!


It was really hard to name him! But Theo was the only name I could think of that suited him!


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

More pictures


----------



## k9kenai (Jul 1, 2017)

Ohmygosh that pic of him with his tongue out! Such a cutie!


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

That tongue picture is precious! I can't wait till you get him!


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Eeek! He's going to be something special! I'm dying for that video!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Everyone else has said it all but I will still say Theo is a bundle of cuteness and photo contest winning 

Subbing so I don't miss new pictures and videos


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

He really is adorable, and if his dam is anything to judge by, he'll be a stunner!


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> He really is adorable, and if his dam is anything to judge by, he'll be a stunner!


His dam was a lovely looking horse! But his father is a gorgeous animal even when I met him in person he just made you feel so lucky to have met him haha


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Rainaisabelle said:


> His dam was a lovely looking horse! But his father is a gorgeous animal even when I met him in person he just made you feel so lucky to have met him haha


I know a Friesian X gelding like that 

Do you have any pictures of him? Also what's the breed, because I think I missed that somewhere


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> > His dam was a lovely looking horse! But his father is a gorgeous animal even when I met him in person he just made you feel so lucky to have met him haha
> ...



He's a Friesian X TB X Paint


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Theo's dam


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Theo's sire as a 2yr old


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Ooh, I like them both! Is the white on his dam dried sweat or something? Can't tell from the picture.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

^^^ Blind, I thought it looks a lot like my guy does after he finds a small muddy spot to roll haha but that second picture sure makes it look like a marking... hmmmm curious.

But yes OP, both are BEAUTIFUL animals (I LOVE mamma's face) who made the cutest little thing ever! Love Theo!


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Sorry guys just mud haha


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Although Theo looks to be maybe getting some white on his face


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Updated photo of Theo! He's almost a month old now


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Theo is a special colt --- not just in his exquisite physique, he is special mentality ----- it shows in his eyes and his expression.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

walkinthewalk said:


> Theo is a special colt --- not just in his exquisite physique, he is special mentality ----- it shows in his eyes and his expression.


Thank you! The stud is so impressed with him as it's his sires first offspring and he's way over my expectations!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

So, both of his parents are 1/2 friesian? He looks like he is going to be on nice looking horse.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

LoriF said:


> So, both of his parents are 1/2 friesian? He looks like he is going to be on nice looking horse.


Yes both are half making him 50%? I think that is correct


----------



## EmmaTuck (Sep 26, 2017)

Aw he's so handsome! He's going to be gorgeous when he's older.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Hes really sweet and gorgeous! Hoping I can get a video soon


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He is a cutie!


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

He looks so elegant! I can hardly wait to see him all grown up! he'll be a stunner for sure!


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Still waiting for pictures will update asap


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Thoughts on what colour he will be? I think he will be a bay. Look at his booty!!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Stunning and exquisite just aren't strong enough for him! I want his eyelashes

He sure likes the camera

I gave up years ago trying to figure out color, but my thought is he will end up being a bay.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I would call this beautiful boy a bay. I absolutely love him. I wish you were there with him, I'd love to know what his temperament is like.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh my goodness, what a cutie <3

I second bay as his adult color!


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

LoriF said:


> I would call this beautiful boy a bay. I absolutely love him. I wish you were there with him, I'd love to know what his temperament is like.



When I met him he was a very curious and person orientated foal he loved scratches so much ! And he looked like a giraffe when he runs! 


I think he will be bay as well I am a bit disappointed as I would have liked a bit of his fathers colour but that's okay I love him all the same!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Rainaisabelle said:


> When I met him he was a very curious and person orientated foal he loved scratches so much ! And he looked like a giraffe when he runs!
> 
> 
> I think he will be bay as well I am a bit disappointed as I would have liked a bit of his fathers colour but that's okay I love him all the same!


You mean the paint markings? Or some white at least


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> > When I met him he was a very curious and person orientated foal he loved scratches so much ! And he looked like a giraffe when he runs!
> ...


The white marking is what I meant sorry, I'm a big fan of bling !


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Here we go! He's had his first halter and float session ! He's so gorgeous I can't believe how he's matured in such a short time


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

He is so fugly, best ship him to Canada, he will be safe from prying eyes up here.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

We are considering some registered names for baby Theo
Currently we have
MS Paint him bay
MS double charmed
MS The Charmer

Anyone have any other thoughts?


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

I like Double Charmed

MS is the farm I assume? So that will stay included?


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> I like Double Charmed
> 
> MS is the farm I assume? So that will stay included?


Yeah so it would be Mystics Shadows Double charmed


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

I really like that! Will have to think about some names, beautiful start to go on


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Theo is maturing so beautifully it?s way past my expectations! He?s graduated to the big paddock with Mum and some of the other older horses so he?s had his first floating trip. 

He?s dropping his foal coat and in the pictures you can notice some black/brown hair so it will be interesting to see how he ends up.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm thinking you may end up with a chestnut. Since that probably wasn't the color you wanted you can ship him to me and I'll hide him in my pasture for you. ;-) LOL


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

JCnGrace said:


> I'm thinking you may end up with a chestnut. Since that probably wasn't the color you wanted you can ship him to me and I'll hide him in my pasture for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He does look awful red in that last picture doesn't he?


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

His colour is up for a lot of debate, the stud still thinks he will end up brown and he is showing signs of brown coming up through his foal coat as seen in the pictures on his back legs and his eyes/neck. Will be really interesting to see what he ends up being.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Whatever color he turns out to be will simply be flat out gorgeous!!!!
My goodness, that's a handsome boy!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Rainaisabelle said:


> On the 28th of August my family was blessed with a beautiful colt who we named Theo.
> 
> Theo is a 50% Friesian 25% TB and 25% paint. I flew down on the 1st of September to meet him and he definitely captured my heart. This will be my first baby of my own so I thought I'd make this thread as a way for people to see him growing up!


OMG! He's adorable! I'm in love!  <3


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

He's seriously the best of the bunch! I think you are incredibly lucky to be calling that boy yours! He's a NICE boy, and I think you're going to have so much fun with him!!


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

What a cute little butt he has! lol


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

GMA100 said:


> What a cute little butt he has! lol


He amazing for his age !


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

We have possibly thought of a registered name ' Mystic Shadows Perfect Illusion'


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

rainaisabelle said:


> we have possibly thought of a registered name ' mystic shadows perfect illusion'


love it!!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Love, love, love this baby.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

LoriF said:


> Love, love, love this baby.


Thank you I love him aswell! I?m so keen to see what colour he ends up


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

If anyone has any ideas on registered names though please let me know


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

MS Star of Fortune ( if the white on the face hangs in)
MS Shadow Spell
MS Fate
MS Smoke (looks like he may have some sooty) or Night Smoke
MS First Impression
MS Captivated
MS Chasing Fire
MS Tribute
MS Reflections
MS Impulse


----------



## laffysapphy (Sep 25, 2017)

He's adorable! I've got a friesian sporthorse as well, she's 50% friesian, 25% paint, and 25% warmblood. Where are you registering him?


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

laffysapphy said:


> He's adorable! I've got a friesian sporthorse as well, she's 50% friesian, 25% paint, and 25% warmblood. Where are you registering him?


I think it?s the AFWHS  he won?t be able to register for paint or TB I don?t think


----------



## laffysapphy (Sep 25, 2017)

My girl is registered with the FSHR. I looked into getting her registered elsewhere, both parents have to be paints to be registered under the APHA(not sure how it is in Australia), but I doubt you'll be able to register him as a TB. I'm looking into registering mine with the PtHA, but I'm not sure if they consider a friesian cross a "draft".


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

laffysapphy said:


> My girl is registered with the FSHR. I looked into getting her registered elsewhere, both parents have to be paints to be registered under the APHA(not sure how it is in Australia), but I doubt you'll be able to register him as a TB. I'm looking into registering mine with the PtHA, but I'm not sure if they consider a friesian cross a "draft".


Yeah we won?t be able to register him for TB


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Recent update of baby Theo, he?s grown again! And definitely showing signs that he will be a darkish brown . He?s currently out in the big paddock with all the other babies and pregnant mares


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I now have to resort to the Thesaurus for words to describe Nany Theo -- I used stunning and I'm pretty sure breathtaking is somewhere in this thread.

Somehow exquisite does not seem powerful enough but it will have to work. I drop my jaw and shake my head with each new picture. He is beyond words.

Baby Theo is either going to be one of the sweetest horses on the planet, or he will be the most spoiled and all up in himself horse on the planet. Either way, nobody can take his looks from him

He sure likes the camera 

Thank you for sharing --- I always look forward to new pictures


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice colt!
When I just skimmed at first, and saw the MS, before seeing actual pictures,I thought it was a filly.
I use the prefix MS on a few of my fillies
After seeing the foal was a colt, also noticed the MS came from the breeding farm name!
Smilie has a full sister that I named Ms Colorado High


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Smilie said:


> Nice colt!
> When I just skimmed at first, and saw the MS, before seeing actual pictures,I thought it was a filly.
> I use the prefix MS on a few of my fillies
> After seeing the foal was a colt, also noticed the MS came from the breeding farm name!
> Smilie has a full sister that I named Ms Colorado High


Thank you! Yes MS stands for Mystic shadows, the full name is Mystic Shadows Friesian Sporthorses but I just say MS for short, makes it easier. 

I love that name! Wish it was easy to pick this colts registered name I am still struggling. Currently we are thinking Mystic shadows perfect illusion


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

walkinthewalk said:


> I now have to resort to the Thesaurus for words to describe Nany Theo -- I used stunning and I'm pretty sure breathtaking is somewhere in this thread.
> 
> Somehow exquisite does not seem powerful enough but it will have to work. I drop my jaw and shake my head with each new picture. He is beyond words.
> 
> ...


Thank you! He really is unique and divine, its so hard to wait for him to get here!


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

I swear every time you post new pictures I fall more in love with him. My goodness he is stunning!


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

So I have a couple of names that I am currently in love with as Theos registered names, some are from other people!

MS Perfect illusion
MS Tempting fury
MS Chasing fire 
MS Double Charmed
MS Kings reign
MS Kings fury


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

He's perfect Raina! I just love him! 

I love these 3 of your picks as well in order with #1 being my favorite:
MS Chasing fire 
MS Kings reign
MS Perfect illusion


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Theo is a very nicely built little guy.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

He is a gorgeous little guy, you are going to have such fun...

For some reason I keep wanting to say MS Practiced Illusion, rather than perfect!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Perfect Illusion
Tempting Fury 
Double Charmed

Those are my favorites. Just imagine the announcement over a loudspeaker. "Now here comes Raina on Mystic Shadows Perfect Illusion!" ?


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Perfect illusion, Tempting fury, Chasing fire are definitely my favorites but it really is a struggle to pick! I want to make sure he has the right name for when we start showing. He will be registered soon when he loses his grapefruits haha


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

I think we have a brown ! He’s so thick and big I can’t believe it.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Theo has made some friends out in the big paddock it’s so cute! Theo is so gorgeous I can’t wait for him to get here.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Whomever the camera person is, sure knows how to capture a moment at the right moment!

What a huggable baby pair!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

He is a hunkachunk for sure


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

walkinthewalk said:


> Whomever the camera person is, sure knows how to capture a moment at the right moment!
> 
> What a huggable baby pair!


The stud take some all their own photos and then sends them to me


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Are he and his little friend around the same age? If so I can't believe how much bigger he is than the other foal!


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

JCnGrace said:


> Are he and his little friend around the same age? If so I can't believe how much bigger he is than the other foal!


The other foal is younger but I’m not sure by how much. If it’s who I think it is only about a month or so younger then Theo


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Haven’t had much of an update but as soon as I hear about Theo I’ll let you guys know! 
He’s about 4 months old now! Goes so quickly!

I think we have settled on MS perfect illusion as his registered name.

Anyway have a great Christmas everyone!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Merry Christmas to you and your boy is gorgeous.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Yay on the name and merry Christmas!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Just a couple of more months and you'll have him with you! We will expect lots of eye candy pictures then. LOL


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

JCnGrace said:


> Just a couple of more months and you'll have him with you! We will expect lots of eye candy pictures then. LOL


Yeah hopefully the lack of communication is frustrating at the moment but hopefully will have more news soon


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Here we go! 

Presenting 4 month old Theo


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Theo is *handsome!*

Theo is a happy fella!

Theo loves the camera!

Theo is *very handsome!*

i would never get any work done, if he were around


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

walkinthewalk said:


> Theo is *handsome!*
> 
> Theo is a happy fella!
> 
> ...


He’s very mature for his age, suprisingly never went through a gangly stage


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

He's stunning! He's going to be a lovely dark fella! 
Will you be Gelding him?


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

iloverains said:


> He's stunning! He's going to be a lovely dark fella!
> Will you be Gelding him?


Yes, we don’t need a stallion he will be gelded before he leaves the stud


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Rainaisabelle said:


> iloverains said:
> 
> 
> > He's stunning! He's going to be a lovely dark fella!
> ...


But boy would he have made some pretty babies


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> > iloverains said:
> ...


Don’t think I haven’t thought about it haha! But he has no need for his grape fruits lol


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Rainaisabelle said:


> BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:
> 
> 
> > Rainaisabelle said:
> ...


Haha! Well he's going to be one lovely Gelding anyway


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Rainaisabelle said:


> Yes, we don’t need a stallion he will be gelded before he leaves the stud


I tip my hat to you for making what may be a tough but responsible decision

I am the person who believes in gelding, spaying and neutering BUT in the case of Theo, I would cry ---- even though it's the best decision, I would still shed tears


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

@walkinthewalk I did stop and think about it for awhile and wished we could freeze some of his semen but I don't have a mare and I don't think I ever would! Also he has never achieved anything worth keeping those nuts!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Rainaisabelle said:


> @walkinthewalk I did stop and think about it for awhile and wished we could freeze some of his semen but I don't have a mare and I don't think I ever would! Also he has never achieved anything worth keeping those nuts!


Well not yet, you haven't given him a chance


----------



## Fimargue (Jun 19, 2015)

Rainaisabelle said:


> He’s very mature for his age, *suprisingly never went through a gangly stage*


That usually happens around the age of 12-24 months.

He is very well put together, very solid fella.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Rainaisabelle said:


> He’s very mature for his age, suprisingly never went through a gangly stage


Oh, he will believe me. Not to fear, he is going to grow up into a beauty.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Fimargue said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> > He’s very mature for his age, *suprisingly never went through a gangly stage*
> ...





LoriF said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> > He’s very mature for his age, suprisingly never went through a gangly stage
> ...


Someone told me that and I thought blast I thought I may have gotten through it haha!


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> > @walkinthewalk I did stop and think about it for awhile and wished we could freeze some of his semen but I don't have a mare and I don't think I ever would! Also he has never achieved anything worth keeping those nuts!
> ...


Haha, just not in the cards for this one!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

I just read through this whole thread. GORGEOUS baby!!


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Theo is now 5 months old! The stud is going to assess him at the end of the month and give me an estimation of when he will be ready to leave and come home.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Rainaisabelle said:


> Theo is now 5 months old! The stud is going to assess him at the end of the month and give me an estimation of when he will be ready to leave and come home.


So handsome!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

He's a good looking boy!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

What a gorgeous colt <3 Thank you so much for keeping us updated!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

The only way for Theo to go is UP! 

Handsomehandsomehandsome, and again I say Theo sure loves the camera

Do they handle Theo at all? Has he had a halter and lead rope on him yet? He seems to be naturally people & camera oriented


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

walkinthewalk said:


> The only way for Theo to go is UP!
> 
> Handsomehandsomehandsome, and again I say Theo sure loves the camera
> 
> Do they handle Theo at all? Has he had a halter and lead rope on him yet? He seems to be naturally people & camera oriented


Well they’re meant to be. We are having a bit of trouble lately. Hes meant to be halter trained, float trained, wash trained and picking up his feet for the farrier. But I have no photos to prove that.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Rainaisabelle said:


> Well they’re meant to be. We are having a bit of trouble lately. Hes meant to be halter trained, float trained, wash trained and picking up his feet for the farrier. But I have no photos to prove that.


Well ---- it certainly isn't Theo's fault, if he has some holes in his schooling

His ability to always look cute is going to buy him a lot of forgiveness:loveshower::loveshower:


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

walkinthewalk said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> > Well they’re meant to be. We are having a bit of trouble lately. Hes meant to be halter trained, float trained, wash trained and picking up his feet for the farrier. But I have no photos to prove that.
> ...


I would never blame him for it, he’s too cute for that  

But it is a source of tension at the moment! I’ll fix it though if I have too


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

He's looking as gorgeous as ever!


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Updated photos! He’s now 6 months old and is beginning to be weaned so should be with me around mid March !


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Beautiful, I can only imagine how excited you are for him to get to you.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

:iagree:He continues to grow more and more beautiful. 

He sure loves the campera:loveshower::loveshower:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

He is a big beautiful boy.


----------



## RedDunPaint (Aug 23, 2015)

How exciting! The time really went fast and now the long wait is almost over!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Rainaisabelle said:


> Updated photos! He’s now 6 months old and is beginning to be weaned so should be with me around mid March !


I forgot to say that, I *really agree* with Baby Theo's weaning program. Weaning at six months was how my grandfather weaned back in the 50's - 60's, so that is how both of my foals were weaned

They are giving him a terrific and loving foundation for his future

Gosh, I can't believe he is six months already -- he is still a "be still my heart" young man


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Wowzers!!!!!!!!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

He's still eye candy Raina!


----------



## NavigatorsMom (Jan 9, 2012)

So beautiful!!


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

walkinthewalk said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> > Updated photos! He’s now 6 months old and is beginning to be weaned so should be with me around mid March !
> ...


If I’m honest I wanted him earlier. Not specifically because I wanted him at a younger age but because of other issues that are currently ongoing and I would have preferred him in my care.


It’ll all be over soon though! He will be a wonderful addition to our family and will look great in our wedding photos


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

He’s definitely bum high at the moment! I wonder how big he will get though? His dad is over 16.1hh and his mum I would probably say is about 15.3hh so I’m hoping he gets to atleast 16hh


----------



## KimbaKitty (Oct 14, 2017)

He is super cute!


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Theo is leaving the stud tomorrow ! Can’t wait!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Wishing happy travels to Theo


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

That’s awesome!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Rainaisabelle said:


> Theo is leaving the stud tomorrow ! Can’t wait!!


Yay, congrats!


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

In transit


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Rainaisabelle said:


> We have possibly thought of a registered name ' Mystic Shadows Perfect Illusion'


I like MS Paint Him Bay as well


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

How exciting!! It reminds me of when I was waiting for Laela to arrive. I'm so glad you are sharing this with us.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Is he home yet?


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

JCnGrace said:


> Is he home yet?


No, he’s at a depot for 3 days to recover before the next leg of the trip and we are having flooding throughout the state so gives time for the flooding to go down


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

Rainaisabelle said:


> In transit


daw he looks so worried


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

EstrellaandJericho said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> > In transit
> ...


Looks can be deceiving  apparently he travelled like a seasoned traveller and was very good to handle


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

I'm so glad to hear. I'm so excited for you he is so adorable


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Rainaisabelle said:


> No, he’s at a depot for 3 days to recover before the next leg of the trip and we are having flooding throughout the state so gives time for the flooding to go down


Is the three day rest period because he is so young? 

I'm not surprised he is traveling so well --- it seems like Baby Theo has had the best and most caring handling any horse could possibly have. He has been given the start in life that every single domestic horse on this earth is entitled to and should have

You know he will always be Baby Theo ---- even when he hits 40, lol

I am sorry to hear about the flooding; I hope you stay safe. Many states in the U.S. Have experienced flooding and the state's on the Atlantic Coast just had two Nor'Easters hit a week apart, with a third one possible next week.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

walkinthewalk said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> > No, he’s at a depot for 3 days to recover before the next leg of the trip and we are having flooding throughout the state so gives time for the flooding to go down
> ...


Not particularly because he is young the three day rest is just how the company runs, they have 2 trucks so one drops them off at the depot and the other one collects them to take them the rest of the way through the state  also the flooding is slowing things down

Theo has been very well cared for no doubt but I still lived far away from him when he was at the stud so I did require proof he was being trained  

The rain has stopped thank god so hopefully flood waters reduce very soon.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Theo arrived!!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

:loveshower::loveshower:He is so sweet! Even after such a grueling tip (for a youngster) those ears are still up

Lots of hugs and smoochies on that cute nose coming his way:apple::apple:


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Look at him! So big and handsome! So glad you have him now. He looks so happy. Beautiful property btw!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Yay, so glad to see him there!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

YEAH, glad you have him home.


----------



## RedDunPaint (Aug 23, 2015)

After long last he's home with you! Yay, so happy!!


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

Oh goodness!!! What exciting news! Can't wait to see him blossom into an amazing guy.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Today he had a trim which he has beautiful feet and I caught him having a snooze!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Congrats on getting him home! Looks like he's already comfortable in his new digs.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

He seems like he is really good natured at heart.

The horse in my avatar is like that --- he is nearly always very compliant --- I tend to let him get away with a lot more little things because it only takes a sharp tone to hurt his feelings and bring him back to exemplary manners status

The other day I had to give him a mild correction for something when the farrier was trimming him __ she called me a "stage mom" and I told her the reason she loves trimming my horses so much is because they listen so well, lollol

Meaning, I'll bet just having to verbally correct Baby Theo will have you telling him "that hurt me way more than it hurt you

I am so happy there is another horse there - I was afraid he was by himself - I should have known better as you have bent over backward, done handstands, and probably emptied your checkbook to make sure every was correctly done since his conception


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Yay!!! So happy he is with you. And now, to watch him grow. It haopens fasterms than you think.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Theo has been going well and settling in very quickly with my older TB who is usually a bit of a a*s to other horses he seems to have a soft spot for Theo ! Theo can be a little skittish at time but he’s quite young so that is unsurprising to me!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Love this boy. He looks like he's just so mellow. He's probably a bit skittish right now because he doesn't know anybody. Glad the big guy took him under his wing.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

LoriF said:


> Love this boy. He looks like he's just so mellow. He's probably a bit skittish right now because he doesn't know anybody. Glad the big guy took him under his wing.


Yep like I said he’s probably skittish because he’s young and it’s unsurprising that it happened 🙂

Today Theo came along with Roy to get his feet done, he was such a good boy he was so calm even while hearing the machine and hammering of the nails and shoes and while my amateur partner held onto him!


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

So glad he arrived safe and sound - He's growing into such a stunning young colt!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

You are going to have an absolutely beautiful sport horse when he grows up! What are your plans for him? I really like the look of his dam. Keep us updated!!


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

EquineBovine said:


> You are going to have an absolutely beautiful sport horse when he grows up! What are your plans for him? I really like the look of his dam. Keep us updated!!


Depends on how he grows but hopefully my event horse but if he’s heavy he will be a dressage horse


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

What a gorgeous colt! He's gonna be one stunning horse when he's all grown up!


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Theo had his first bath at home and we are currently working on getting a rug on but also on separation anxiety between him and my TB it is quite sweet but they need to be independent.
Below is a video though of them having a play in the paddock! https://youtu.be/0s5f67w9oYQ


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Big boy had his first rug on last week! It’s a bit big for him but it was cute as! He’s growing like a weed but so beautiful !


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Theo’s first time being plaited up in preparation for the show next weekend!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I imagine in a few months, his rug will be too snug for him, he's a growthy dude.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

waresbear said:


> I imagine in a few months, his rug will be too snug for him, he's a growthy dude.


He’s growing extremely quick


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Theo is not only handsome on the outside, he is handsome on the inside ---- he was born a happy horse.

In that regard, he reminds me of my Joker --- no matter how he feels or how bad the day went, Joker finds solace in a glass half full. Theo looks like a "glass half full" kinda guy


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

How did you and the handsome dude do at the show?


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

LoriF said:


> How did you and the handsome dude do at the show?


It’s not till this Saturday but I’ll let you guys know 🙂


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Theo came home with a second at yesterday’s show! I am super proud of him although yesterday’s show gave me some time to reflect and also show what we need to work out. Theo and my older gelding are extremely attached which made it hard to show Theo as he wanted to be with Roy. The judge was extremely understanding though that he is quite young and these sort of things do happen as Roy is his only paddock mate. I’m still extremely proud of him!!


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Congrats! You’re doing an amazing job with Theo! He’s growing up to be so super duper handsome! 


Also, the background in the last two pictures is beautiful!!!!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I think a second for the handsome young Theo is stellar! Especially since his young self was missing his stable mate . It was great of the judge to realize Theo is still a baby and forgive him some of his behavior

I agree, the scenery in the last two pictures is just beautiful!


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Theo is nine months old now ! I can’t believe it !! Feels like yesterday he was born!!! He’s growing nicely like a weed and constantly going through growth spurts, will be interesting to see how big he will get. We last measured him at 14hh but his bum was almost 15hh !!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

He is handsome in all aspects ---- butt high ---- that drummer/rock star mane ---- those happy ears and kind expression.

He is just a doll


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Today Theo also gave me a lovely gift letting me sit with him while he was lying down! I am super honoured that he let me hang around and pat him etc


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Haven’t updated in awhile! 
Lovely Theo is growing up so fast he is now 10 months old !! He is a big boy for his age and doesn’t show any signs of slowing down!!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I was wondering how Theo has been progressing

Seeing him against a fence really shows how much he has grown in only ten months!

He is still a gorgeous young man!


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Theo is still growing steadily ! He’s quite a large boy now and just as cheeky as ever. We love him to pieces. Personally I believe he looks more like a brown Friesian everytime he has a growth spurt. 

https://youtu.be/L48QpYbrLlE


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Still as handsome as ever. It's amazing how fast they grow.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow - he has grown loads in just a couple of weeks! Such a handsome man, and I agree, very friesian-esk. 
Classic Colt, chewing stuff haha


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Ah! Still a Sweetface!

In the video, he looks like he's thinking, "if only I had thumbs, I could turn this water thing on and spray myself -- and the yard -- and whatever else I feel like. Hey mom!! How 'bout some help!"


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Happy first birthday Theo!!!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

So hard to believe he's a year old. Still such a cutie!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Sooo cute, happy 1yr Theo!!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Happy Birthday Theo!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Happy Birthday Theo. He totally looks like a yearling. Love him.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Gosh I can't believe Theo is a year old already! 

He's still handsome and he still likes the camera! 

:happy-birthday8::happy-birthday8: Theo


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Theo has his very first solo excursion a couple of weeks ago to go swimming! He’s now measuring at 15hh @ 15 months


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Sounds like he's going to be a big boy!


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Cute as - How did he take the water? And being alone?


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

iloverains said:


> Cute as - How did he take the water? And being alone?


He did fine, he had a friend once we got to the swimming hole but it was his first solo float trip. We had a hiccup when we first arrived to the place but he was very good and loved the water!!!


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Bubba Theo at 17 months of age at his spelling agistment, he is so unbelievely cute! He has stolen hearts at this spelling place I’m very lucky to have him.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Theo is now home from spelling agistment! He’s going through another growth spurt so he’s a bit ribby as you can see but he’s grown another couple of inches!! Tomorrow he’s getting a good pampering as it’s almost time for show season and he will be my main man this year! He’s got a fan base at the spelling agistment apparently people loved him which is so nice to know


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

He is so handsome! I have stalked this thread about him because we have a colt the same age, but they are so completely different (ours is a fjord) that it isn’t worth comparison. Maybe the training will be worth considering, but definitely not the looks. 

In any case I have to keep watching just because something about him is so attractive.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Love the slightly ribby look, much better for a youngster to be a touch lean, than carry8ng extra weight. What are the plans for showing?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

What is a spelling agistment? Not a term I have heard. Sorry if you explained already. I didn't see it.


He's looking like he's growing by leaps and bounds.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

QtrBel said:


> What is a spelling agistment? Not a term I have heard. Sorry if you explained already. I didn't see it.
> 
> 
> He's looking like he's growing by leaps and bounds.


So spelling agistment is pretty much just sending them to a place to be cared for full time during our off season. This is the first year I’ve ever sent either of my horses away but since starting as a nurse this year etc I just decided to take a break from the boys for a bit. I missed them terribly but I just wasn’t in a great mindset


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

@Knave that is so cool we have babies around the same age!!
@Goldenhorse well he will have to gain a bit of fat before showing ****, hes probably just going to some inhand classes and maybe some clinics


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

On the 23rd I took Theo to a show at our local western club as they have some really lovely classes for young horses.

He was entered into 2 classes 

3rd in any other registered breed
2nd Hunter in hand 

He did so well and I was so proud of him. He was very quiet and relaxed at this show.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Congrats to you and Theo Raina! He's looking so grown up in these pictures.


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

Congratulations!! What a cutie pie and good baby!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

So proud of your boy!!  He looks lovely. So handsome!!!!


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Another show down, only one class however! Theo got 2nd in Hack gelding. He’s now in the hack classes as he’s above 15hh at only 18 months old!! 

I get loads of compliments about Theo but the most that has rang true is that he is the quietest baby ever. That makes me extremely proud


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Another show for Theo has passed with him behaving exceptionally well. 


4th / 6 for any other registered breed
2nd for hunter in hand


He was entered in showmanship at halter however I accidentally stuffed the pattern up so that wasn't his fault.
He is now learning to lunge so we can enter him in the Yearling/2yo lungeline however I don't think I will be doing that class very often as I don't want to put too much of a strain on him being so young.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Theo is doing really well, hes growing exceptionally fast!
We are gearing up for a few events this month
on the 4/05 I am taking Theo to a fun little agility clinic
18/05 biggest show of the year
1/06 Western Show
He has been doing spectacularly, we are hitting a few snags training wise as he is starting to learn to throw his weight around a bit however he still is a beautiful baby its just a learning curve


----------



## NavigatorsMom (Jan 9, 2012)

Good luck at all the shows!!


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Big day of firsts for Theo, he had his first lunge roller out on, first try at having a bit in and long reining!


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Another show down for Theo he got 
Champion heavy breed
1st in Hunter in hand 
Theo being the extraordinary baby that he is decided to while I was taking photos of a friend and another friend was holding him to lay down and fall asleep. I can not believe how chill this horse is! 

We are now having a show break until the 8/06


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

How has the little guy gotten so big?? He’s looking so awesome and you have got to be so proud of him!
Congrats on all the shows and winnings!


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Bubba Theo is doing very well at the moment, we are on a show break until our new float arrives which should be amazing!! 
We are just working on ground work at the moment and just working on getting snappier on the queues and working on his new thing of out muscling people. He isn't a huge fan of lunging but he is still learning and that is when he begins out muscling people. It's hard without facilities however we are taking him to my trainers on the weekend and will work it out with her.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

So happy to hear Theo is doing well. & a new trailer, how exciting!  Yay!!! Groundwork is good to work on. He will get it eventually, it's all new to him (lunging). Takes some time but he will get it. Taking him to the trainers on the weekend will be good. So happy to hear. Love the pictures!


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Theo had his last show for the year, he did beautifully as per the usual! 
1st any other registered breed 
Champion any other registered breed 
3rd Hunter in Hand 
4th Led Trail 
It was his first time doing trail and he did very well, we just need to work on going over the bridge but he was very cute!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Congratulations on your show successes with Theo!

I went back to your first post -- to see "Baby" Theo, which I will probably always call him "Baby Theo", lollol

He has a birthday in 11 days -- his second birthday.

My gosh where did two years go and he has become such a handsome teenager! 

He has a lot of faith, trust, and confidence, to lay down like that, at show, with a stranger. He is mentally very sound and the breeder served that mental soundness well, during the time he lived there


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Well, it’s that time of year again! 

Happy 2nd birthday to my beautiful and special bubba Theo. I love you little man!


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

He’s huge! And solid! Happy belated birthday Theo!


----------



## Aquamarine (Aug 27, 2019)

What a beautiful little guy!


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Bubba Theo is growing up fast, he hasn't done a whole lot for the last month but we have our final show in November and then he will have from November to Feb off to just chill out and be a pony. We will be doing some work over his holidays but nothing too strenuous. Hes been a good boy recently but looks pretty feral as hes just been out in the pasture doing nothing!


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Baby Theo has continued to grow in size and personality ! He’s almost as big as my TB (16.2) at 2 years old! We have been going alright but will be slowing down re showing this year and really just working out the kinks and holes in his training that unfortunately I created and haven’t had the time nor energy to put into him to correct these problems! He is doing so much better though and I am really proud of him!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Nobody should be surprised at what a stunner he is as a two year old. 

Handsome handsome handsome:loveshower::loveshower:


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

It’s been awhile and unfortunately COVID has put a hold on our plans this year! Tho is growing like a weed and at 2 and a half he is level with my TB !


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Theo continues to be more stunning with age

I love his face and eyes. He has a happy and kind expression

You’re going to need a step ladder to get on him, when the time comes:riding::riding:


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

He’s huge! Cute as too. Good to hear he’s going well.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

He's gotten so big!


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Theo was broken in end of last year he’s now a big boy! We haven’t done much riding just due to the bad weather and my work but I’m hoping to start up again soon. Here’s a photo of Theo with Roy (for those who don’t know Roy has been a bit unwell recently so please excuse his appearance)


----------

